# Siberian Ginseng:



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

*Anyone use this? Any good?*

*Siberian Ginseng:* Siberian ginseng is derived from the root of a large, spiny shrub (Eleutherococcus senticosus) found in Siberia and northern China. It is a relative of true ginseng, but has entirely different properties. Siberian ginseng has "adaptogenic" properties and reduces physiologic responses to stress. Scientific investigations suggest it increases physical performance and endurance and improves immune function. For dogs, give 1 capsule twice a day.

http://neuro.vetmed.ufl.edu/neuro/AltMed/Alt_Med_Neuro.htm

Thanks,


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

Before you dive in head first, look into Ginseng a little it also elevates heart rate and has a few other side effects you should take into consideration before you decide to give it to your dogs.


----------

